# Hard reset Lg Gw620 Problems



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey!

So my Lg Gw620 got locked. And the gmail name is lost.

I've tried the dial number. I've tried vol + home + camera.
I tried to get Vygistoolbox working, but the website Is going and I can't find any download for it.

So..Is there any other way to reset the phone? :4-dontkno


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate that I have to bump this but.. Does anybody have any clue ?


----------

